# hi, I'm new here



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe that I suffer from derealization everyday, and depersonalization from time to time. I have severe social anxiety, so the derealization pretty much goes with the panic attacks. I think that I have had this since age 5. I'd like to learn more about it so thats why I joined.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome Aboard!  i just signed up here a few weeks ago and also finding answers.


----------

